
How Insulin Helped Create Ant Societies - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/how-insulin-helped-create-ant-societies
======
komali2
Man, ants are so friggin cool. As a kid during recess I'd prefer to just sit
by the ant piles and watch them work. It's truly fascinating. I'm sure most
people here know but just in case, did you know some ant species participate
in forms of farming and animal husbandry? [0] Their swarming and colony
building behavior is also so cool. Like, how do they know how to build their
colony to maintain their ideal climate _just so_? [1] I bet studying this
could lead to dank nanobots or similar cool tech.

[0] [https://modernfarmer.com/2014/04/meet-earths-oldest-
farmers-...](https://modernfarmer.com/2014/04/meet-earths-oldest-farmers-
ants/)

[1] [https://www.antkeepers.com/facts/ant-colony/climate-
temperat...](https://www.antkeepers.com/facts/ant-colony/climate-temperature/)

------
mirajshah
previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17761104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17761104)

